# No Keyboard..



## HooksnChains (Jan 18, 2013)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] I just installed Resurrection Remix on my sgs2, everything seems to work well except for my keyboard.. I cant input any text information.. Is there something I'm doing wrong?[/background]


----------



## geetarplayer (Feb 1, 2013)

HooksnChains said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I just installed Resurrection Remix on my sgs2, everything seems to work well except for my keyboard.. I cant input any text information.. Is there something I'm doing wrong?[/background]


Same here. I did the install, and then it rebooted, and now it's taking me through a wizard where I need to type to supply the info - but there is no keyboard. any ideas for this?


----------



## geetarplayer (Feb 1, 2013)

I found the solution to this. See this:
http://www.businesslegions.com/blog/2013/01/12/resurrection-remix-v3-1-3-issue-with-keyboard-fix/

In case that link disappears some day, here is the info:



> I just updated my Samsung Galaxy S2 with the latest version of Resurrection Remix (from 3.1.2 to 3.1.3) and found a problem with the soft keyboard. It basically wouldn't come up so I couldn't type anything.
> After a bit of digging around I found there was a fix for this and you can download the patch here. The patch also fixes an issue with the Wifi Tethering. Has anyone else found any issues with this version of the ROM?
> UPDATE 1: I found a problem when selecting Storage in the System Settings. It just crashes. Can't find a solution yet.
> UPDATE 2: The 3.1.3 ROM seems to crash quite frequently and hang. Also, since I couldn't find a solution to the Storage issue above I decided to go back to 3.1.2. The downside was that I needed to do a complete wipe.


----------

